# Humping the air?



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Please forgive my moment of immaturity here, but I must find out why Jax is humping the air for no apparent reason...
He's 16 mos old and it doesn't seem to do with dominance... It almost looks beyond his control... We could all be sitting in the livingroom and he just wanders off and starts doing it. We usually laugh and he gets this pitiful look of embarrassment on his face :rofl:
Is it just hormones?


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

Mine does this too When he gets excited. It is funny to see. I had heard it called the "dominance dance" before but I have no idea why they do it.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

My friend's sheltie did this when they first got him (as an adult). With my firend's sheltie it was a dominance thing.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I groom a dog that "air humps" while I blow dry him. I have no idea why--he's been neutered since a young age. Dogs are weird.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

It must be a hormone thing, my boy just turned 1 and he has been trying to mount his sister, and I scold him and tell him no. But my female lab is 2 and every time I get out their jolly ball she rides it all over the room. My boy is intact, but my female lab has been spayed. :blush:


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Now that you mention it, he does it when I furminator him LOL
I can almost hear him saying "stop laughing, I can't help it!"


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

max does it, the worrie wart I am, I was thinking it's some neralogcial problem


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow I have never heard of that before....! My boy only humps his beds..

I remember your other post a few weeks ago where Jax was licking the floor.....? Was that it...? How is that going...?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Thank you for asking!  I was thinking of that post just yesterday but didn't think anyone remembered or cared... I ended up rinsing all the floors about five times just for good measure and that seemed to stop the problem... I'm almost tempted to try it again just to make sure that was the problem...


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Jax's Mom said:


> Thank you for asking!  I was thinking of that post just yesterday but didn't think anyone remembered or cared... I ended up rinsing all the floors about five times just for good measure and that seemed to stop the problem... I'm almost tempted to try it again just to make sure that was the problem...


 
I pretty much remember everything it drives my oh mad... Lol.... Glad Jax ok...


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Freestep said:


> I groom a dog that "air humps" while I blow dry him. I have no idea why--he's been neutered since a young age. Dogs are weird.


And goofy too....LOL


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

Lots of dogs do it when overstimulated or excited about something. Lloyd used to do it when he knew we were going for a car ride, thankfully it doesn't happen anymore, lol.


----------



## fgshepherd (Sep 1, 2010)

My dog has done that before, too. It's like, out of the clear blue, something just takes over him and he starts. But then he stops when I throw him his toy. Yeah, dogs are strange creatures!


----------

